# CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Walker's New Baby)



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Walker just called and said his wife just had the baby! 6 lbs. 5 oz., 18 in long.

He says everyone is healthy and doing good.

AAARRTYY:AAARRTYY:AAARRTYY:

*congrats!!!!!!!!*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new baby, Walker!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats walker.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats. Now the real fun starts.


----------



## Sutherngriz (Sep 25, 2009)

congrats man!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good deal, i could only imagine how excited you are and relieved at the same time


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats man! Kiddo's truly are a blessing. Glad to hear everybody is doing well also, I hope youv'e had plenty of sleep up until this point.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations man...Things will never be the same again, but fatherhood is truly priceless


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations Walker


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you got your clutch put back together already.....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats Walker... Time to fire up the fat Cuban.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Walker


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent! Congrats Walker.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you all. 

Time to rig things up so you can fasten a car seat on the back of the quad next season. You can never start them too young.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats walker ... now what did you name her(or him ) ?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We expect pictures.........


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Of you holding the new arrival....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks guys and girls lol.. named her madison taylor walker . her and momma are doing good they should be home tomorrow sometime .. and yes polaris got the clutch in thanks for the tip. as far as sleep goes haven't been to bed in a few days been working pretty much none stop ... i will post pic's tomorrow or sunday....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

congrats brad , this is just the start .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i know good thing she gotta older brother i'm preparing him to whoop some boys arse's when she gets older..lol..


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

congratulations man got two myself if this is your first tell everybody to get you diapers!!


----------

